
Request for Startups: Air - harrychenca
Air quality is really bad here in Asia.
======
rahimnathwani
There are three approaches to having cleaner air:

1) Reduce the pollutants that get into the air (e.g. reduce factories)

2) Clean or redirect the polluted air in the sky

3) Clean the air in the small space you breathe (domestic air purifiers, or
face masks)

(3) is the part individuals can control. (1) is very linked to GDP, and is
mostly controlled by goverment policies.

Is anything possible in (2)? Is there a way to blow all the polluted air out
of a city, with a huge fan or something?

~~~
ddorian43
What about forcing rains through chemical stuff with planes? The rain ~does
remove pollutant from the air, right ?

~~~
rahimnathwani
Yes, I think China does that when important foreign dignitaries visit. Or it's
just a series of coincidences.

------
joeclark77
Maybe it's time for Perri-Air (from Spaceballs) to become reality?

------
pizza
apartment lobby as air lock

